# [SOLVED] prism54 ISL3890 problem

## dracula1985

Hello.

This is the first time I use a wireless card, I always used access points because they are simplyer to manage.

I bought an SMC2802W - EZ Connect g 2.4GHz 54 Mbps Wireless PCI Card, the same written in the help of the prism54 module in the kernel, thinking it was easy to get working.

lspci

```
00:0c.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] (rev 01)
```

I emerged prism54-firmware.

I need to connect with my wireless router, that give dhcp service.

First time I compiled the prism54 module as built-in in my 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 kernel, but I can't get the card working.

Now I've build it as a module, but the result is the same...

iwconfig always tell me that the card is not ready and I don't know what to do...

```
eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      NOT READY!  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200

          Retry min limit:0   RTS thr=0 B   Fragment thr=0 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

I'm simply a noob in wireless connections, so I ask if someone could help me...

----------

## UberLord

Have you configured /etc/conf.d/net as described in our fine handbook?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4#doc_chap3

----------

## dracula1985

If I don't undestand the real role of this config file, /et/conf.d/net it's to configure the network at boot time.

But if I want to use a network card configuring it manually every time my pc boot up, I can do it.

The problem is that if i do 

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

 it ends after some seconds without visible errors, but the card state don't change...

----------

## UberLord

anything in dmesg relating to prism54? Have you enabled firmware loading support in the kernel?

----------

## dracula1985

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> anything in dmesg relating to prism54?

 

The only sting with prism on dmesg is:

```
Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2
```

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Have you enabled firmware loading support in the kernel?

 

if you intend:

```
Symbol: FW_LOADER [=y]

Prompt: Userspace firmware loading support

Defined at drivers/base/Kconfig:21

Location:

-> Device Drivers

--> Generic Driver Options
```

Yes, is enabled.

Have I to edit some config file?

Maybe hotplug configuration?

----------

## dracula1985

What the hell...

I was playing arount iwlist when i saw this error in dmesg:

```
eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'

eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3890')

eth1: islpci_reset: failure
```

Please, excuse me, I didn't see it yesterday...

----------

## dracula1985

I fount in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-425670-highlight-isl3890.html that someone had the same problem as me...

But him resolved downgrading from udev 079-r1 to 070-r1...

Now I'm using udev 087, and I fear to broke my system downgrading it to 070-r1...

----------

## dracula1985

Ok, solved downgrading udev to 070-r1.

Now I try all others version of udev and, if I found another working version, I will post here, hoping to help someone with the same problem.

If I don't return, revenge my death! :P

----------

